
SpaceX Super Heavy Starship Compendium - btkramer9
https://www.elonx.net/super-heavy-starship-compendium/
======
btkramer9
I spend a decent amount of time following their progress and the corresponding
reddit. I still found a whole bunch of new interesting tidbits sprinkled
throughout. I can't wait to see how this progresses over the next few years.

